# EO blending literature



## serfmunke (Apr 21, 2012)

Since I am not an aromatherapist and Rainbow's Blending site is gone forever :cry: I need some sort of book, pamphlet, website, something where I can have a decent amount of blending help. I understand I could add drops to cotton balls and test blends out that way but I am such a newb that I would like a little more guidance. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2012)

i like

The Complete Book of Essential Oils and Aromatherapy
by Valerie Ann Worwood.

there are a lot of blends in there for specific purposes (health purposes), but even if you don't need them for that purpose, they still smell great.


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 21, 2012)

I would like to know what blends are for specific purposes but really like that the blends smell wonderful. I will check that book out, thanks!


----------



## musiccitysuds (Apr 23, 2012)

This one isn't bad. Lots of recipes: http://www.amazon.com/500-Formulas-For- ... 468&sr=8-1


----------



## Genny (Apr 25, 2012)

Creating Oils, Soaps, Creams and Herbal Gels For Your Mind and Body by Marlene Jones is pretty good, also.


----------



## moosie (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the book suggestions, I was looking for something too.  I saw some books on NDA but wasn't sure which one was good.  I'll check these out too


----------

